# Woran erkennt man ein Burnout?



## peltorkid (30. November 2017)

Hallo miteinander!

 

Ich habe zur Zeit sehr viel Stress im Job und habe dadurch nicht nur super wenig Freizeit, sondern komme einfach zu nichts. Manchmal nicht mal zum Kochen - meist gehe ich entweder hungrig schlafen oder ich esse schnell was am Heimweg.

 

Mir gehts damit wirklich nicht so gut, aber die stressigen Phasen werden sicherlich noch bis April oder so anhalten. Ich weiß, aber wirklich nicht so recht, was ich tun soll oder wie ich damit umgehen soll. Mich macht das so fertig schon, ich vergesse Sachen ständig und ich bin so leicht zu reizen in letzter Zeit. Jetzt frage ich mich schon selbst, woran man denn ein Burnout merkt und ob ich nicht vielleicht schon an einem leide!?

 

Kennt ihr solche Phasen auch? Leidet von euch auch jemand darunter? was kann man denn dagegen tun?

 

Ich weiß, das Thema ist vielleicht bisschen heikel, aber ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilt. Danke!


----------



## Patiekrice (30. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2017)

Kenne ich nicht. Was das Kochen angeht: Gibt eigentlich genug Sachen die man auch relativ fix machen kann.

Wenn der Job dich auf Dauer zu sehr stresst ggf was anderes suchen.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. November 2017)

was kann man denn dagegen tun?


Ganz einfach: Man hat nie Zeit, wenn man sie sich nicht nimmt.

Oder anders gesagt: Prioritäten setzen. Du kommst zu erst. Erst danach der Job. Ganz egal, wie "stressig" es erscheinen mag. Du musst dich und dein Wohlbefinden an erste Stelle setzen.
Wenn du das nicht machst und stattdessen die Bedürnisse anderer an erste Stelle setzt, geht das nicht sehr lange gut. Das endet dann nämlich oft in Depressionen und diversen selbstdestruktiven Verhaltensweisen.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2017)

ob ich nicht vielleicht schon an einem leide!?

 

 

 

Bei der Frage: Nö!

 

Du stehst um 6 auf der Matte und bist erst um 24Uhr wieder zuhause? Sonst würde ich das mit dem Essen nicht verstehen.

Im Büro?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2017)

Da ich studiere und nebenher ne 50% Stelle habe und teilweise Monate habe in denen ich gerade mal 2-3 Tage frei habe. Bin trotzdem relativ entspannt.

Manchmal wie in meinem Fall muss man erstmal akzeptieren, dass es jetzt eine temporäre Situation ist an der man nicht viel ändern kann. 

Da du ja schreibst "zur Zeit" impliziert es ja das es auch ruhigere Zeiten gibt. Also Zähne zusammenbeißen und während dessen sich ab und an was gutes tun. Burn Out ist lediglich ein Modebegriff, klingt so als hätte man besonders viel geleistet. Ist aber letztendlich nichts anderes als ne Depression.

 

 

Was du so beschreibst klingt nicht nach Depression.


----------



## SMRS78 (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo miteinander!

 

Ich habe zur Zeit sehr viel Stress im Job und habe dadurch nicht nur super wenig Freizeit, sondern komme einfach zu nichts. Manchmal nicht mal zum Kochen - meist gehe ich entweder hungrig schlafen oder ich esse schnell was am Heimweg.

 

Mir gehts damit wirklich nicht so gut, aber die stressigen Phasen werden sicherlich noch bis April oder so anhalten. Ich weiß, aber wirklich nicht so recht, was ich tun soll oder wie ich damit umgehen soll. Mich macht das so fertig schon, ich vergesse Sachen ständig und ich bin so leicht zu reizen in letzter Zeit. Jetzt frage ich mich schon selbst, woran man denn ein Burnout merkt und ob ich nicht vielleicht schon an einem leide!?

 

Kennt ihr solche Phasen auch? Leidet von euch auch jemand darunter? was kann man denn dagegen tun?

 

Ich weiß, das Thema ist vielleicht bisschen heikel, aber ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilt. Danke!

 

Hi,

 

ein Bournout ist eine schwere depressive Erkrankung. Es ist schwer diese allein an einzelnen Symptomen oder Situationen festmachen. Zum Essen kochen hat doch heute kaum noch jemand wirklich Zeit oder Lust. Das ist leider schon normaler Alltag für viele Menschen. Das alleine reicht sicher nicht für eine Diagnose aus.

 

HINWEISE auf eine Psychische Erkrankung können unter anderem schlechter Schlaf, starke Gewichtsveränderung, oder auch Gefühle wie Traurigkeit, Hoffnungslosigkeit oder Wut sein. Hält dieses überein längeren Zeitraum an (mehrere Wochen & Monate) und erlebt sich selbst als kraftlos und ist permanent erschöpft ohne das es besser wird. Ist es besser sich professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Der Begriff Bournout wird heutzutage einfach so gebraucht ohne das viele Wissen was wirklich dahinter steckt. Es ist eine schwere Erkrankung.

 

In der heutigen Zeit gibt es kaum noch Zeit sich zu erholen, oder den eigenen Akku wieder aufzufüllen. Dafür muss man selbst sorgen. Im Job und im Privaten ist man durch Soziale Netzwerke dazu geneigt "dauerausgeluscht" zu werden. Man möchte möglichst nichts im Leben verpassen, weder im Leben noch bei Freunden. Gleichzeitig wird jeder "genötigt" niemals Fehler im Job oder im Studium zulassen um immer überall "irgendwie perfekt Konkurrenzfähig" zu sein. Lernt man es nicht Grenzen zu setzen, und auf Dinge zu verzichten. Haben es Psychische Krankheiten, durch negativen Stress (z.B durch Angst), es unheimlich leicht sich im Leben gemütlich zu machen. Ist man zusätzlich schlecht ins Leben gestartet und oder möglicher weise durch andere Dinge im Leben Vorbelastet. Dann ist man für psychische Erkrankungen ein "willkommenes Zuhause".

 

Eigene Grenzen zu erkennen und lernen diese zu setzten, und gleichzeitig auf Dinge zu Verzichten die einen krank machen muss man üben. Die Voraussetzung für ein erfülltes und Zufriedenes Leben

 

Es ist schon wieder so spät, ich muss schlafen

viele Grüße


----------



## tripmeup (8. Dezember 2017)

Burnout und Depressionen werden oft für ein und die selbe Krankheit gehalten, was jedoch nicht stimmt im klassischen Sinne. Es kan nsein dass das Burnout von Depressionen begleitet wird. Man kann den Unterschied so erklären: das Burnout-Syndrom ist eher &#8222;kontext-bezogen&#8220; ist, oftmals bezieht sich das ja auf den eigenen Beruf. Depressionen hingegen sind eher allumfassend und können in alle Bereiche des Lebens eindringen und sich auf alle auswirken, was ja auch ein Dauerzustand sein kann während Betroffene des Burnout-Syndroms zu Teilen auch unbeschwerte Phasen durchleben können.Gefühle bei Burnout: abgeschlagen, matt und müde, sind gleichzeitig aber innerlich angespannt, nervös und unruhig; manchmal sogar reizbar und gelegentlich aggressiv. Gerade letzteres tritt bei der Depression nicht auf.  Ferner kann man anmerken manche Betroffene des Burnouts haben auch Phasen, wie in einer Art Kampf, entweder gegen Windmühlenflügel, am falschen Ort, mit den falschen Mitteln, oder meistens gegen sich selbst.

Warum ich das so sagen kann, nun ja selbst hatte ich es nicht, aber jemand aus meiner Familie war mal betroffen und da liest man sich ein und erkennt eben, letztlich war aber damals wichtig, dass die Person das selbst erkannt hat, auch den Weg gewagt hat in eine Burnout Ambulanz. Sich Hilfe geholt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2017)

Gerade bei Männern tritt aggressives Verhalten bei Depression besonders oft auf.


----------



## tripmeup (10. Dezember 2017)

Ja das kann stimmen, muss es aber nicht - man kann eben ersehen dass nicht leicht ist da Unterschiede zu erkennen, ich würde das einem Facharzt überlassen - als ich das selbst auch miterlebt habe war ich als Angehöriger auch sehr betroffen und ziemlich ratlos muss ich sagen, es brauchte wirklich viele gespräche in der ganzen Familie bis unser Verwandter damals auch wirklich bereit war in die Ambulanz im Rudolfinerhaus zu gehen und letztlich einfach den ersten Schritt zu machen, dieser ist aber auch einer der wichtigsten.


----------



## peltorkid (10. Dezember 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

 

 


 

HINWEISE auf eine Psychische Erkrankung können unter anderem schlechter Schlaf, starke Gewichtsveränderung, oder auch Gefühle wie Traurigkeit, Hoffnungslosigkeit oder Wut sein. Hält dieses überein längeren Zeitraum an (mehrere Wochen & Monate) und erlebt sich selbst als kraftlos und ist permanent erschöpft ohne das es besser wird. Ist es besser sich professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Der Begriff Bournout wird heutzutage einfach so gebraucht ohne das viele Wissen was wirklich dahinter steckt. Es ist eine schwere Erkrankung.

 

 

Also schlechten Schlaf, starke Gefühlsschwankungen zwischen Wut und Trauer habe ich schon. Manchmal fühle ich mich auch in einer Hoffnungslosigkeit, aber die äußert sich so, dass ich glaube, dass ich festgefahren bin und nicht anders agieren kann. 

 

Aber wenn ihr das so beschreibt, kann ich das natürlich selbst nicht ganz festmachen, woran ich leide. Ich weiß nur, dass es mir super schlecht deswegen geht und ich nicht mehr weiter weiß. Vielleicht wäre ein ärztlicher Besuch nicht so schlecht, anstatt nur die Zähne zusammenzubeißen und zu hoffen, dass alles irgendwann besser wird. Denn im Endeffekt kann ich selbst nicht wissen, wann sich mein Umfeld "bessern" wird und die Faktoren nicht mehr so sind. 

 

Kann ich deswegen auch zu einem Hausarzt gehen oder sollte ich zu einem Spezialisten?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Dezember 2017)

Hausarzt, brauchst sowieso ne Überweisung und gute "Spezialisten" haben Wartezeiten bis zur nächsten Meisterschaft von Werder Bremen.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Jain, kommt drauf an.

In Köln gibt es z.B. eine Anlaufstelle, wo man nach spätestens einer (!) Woche einen Termin hat.

Falls das bei dir um Umfeld liegt, könnte ich dir die Adresse geben.

 

Hat einer Freundin damals warscheinlich das Leben gerettet.

 

 

Aber erzähl doch einfach mal. 

Vllt brauchst du auch nur einen kleinen Arschtritt 

Was machst du beruflich? Was passiert gerade? 

Du sagst du bist festgefahren und könntest nichts ändern. Diese Aussage stimmt zu 99% nie.

Wie gesagt, erzähl einfach mal. Siehst ja, hier reagieren einige.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2017)

Vllt brauchst du auch nur einen kleinen Arschtritt 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviele menschen brauchen einach mal kräftig nen stiefel in den arsch


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Dezember 2017)

Jain, kommt drauf an.

In Köln gibt es z.B. eine Anlaufstelle, wo man nach spätestens einer (!) Woche einen Termin hat.

[...]

 

Gibt es in - soweit ich weiß - jeder größeren Stadt. Hier wechselst dann zB der Therapeut evtl. auch mal, weil die das halt ehrenamtlich machen und nicht immer Zeit haben. Aber diese Anlaufstellen sind halt sowieso eher für die harten Fälle gedacht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2017)

Jain, kommt drauf an.
In Köln gibt es z.B. eine Anlaufstelle, wo man nach spätestens einer (!) Woche einen Termin hat.
Falls das bei dir um Umfeld liegt, könnte ich dir die Adresse geben.
 
Hat einer Freundin damals warscheinlich das Leben gerettet.
 
 
Aber erzähl doch einfach mal. 
Vllt brauchst du auch nur einen kleinen Arschtritt 
Was machst du beruflich? Was passiert gerade? 
Du sagst du bist festgefahren und könntest nichts ändern. Diese Aussage stimmt zu 99% nie.
Wie gesagt, erzähl einfach mal. Siehst ja, hier reagieren einige. 



Ich sagte ja auch gute Spezialisten. Geholfen bekommst du so oder so dank dieser Anlaufstellen. Aber viele sind einfach Müll.


----------



## bender952 (11. Dezember 2017)

Das gesamte Leben dreht sich um den Job, wann man schlafen geht, aufsteht, mit welchen Leuten man sich umgibt, was man den ganzen tag tut, etc.  Einzige Lösung ist es sich einen Job zu suchen, den man gerne macht. Alles andere is Bullshit.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Nene, das in Köln ist wirklich super!

Das ist quasi eine Uni für Psychologen. Die sind schon ausgebildet, befinden sich aber in diesem Haus, um sich weiterzubilden. 

Das ist keine Notfall Station o.Ä.

Deswegen habe ich das genannt. 

 

 

Es muss sich nicht alles um den Job drehen.

Ich als Selbstständiger beiße in den sauren Apfel und habe derzeit wirklich 14-16h Tage.

Wenn man Angestellter ist, kann man sich einen anderen Job suchen. 

Das verstehen viele aber nicht. Als Angestellter ist man nicht verpflichtet bei der Firma zu bleiben 

 

Generell ist es aber leider wirklich so, das man nur für den Job und das Auto arbeitet.


----------



## Höllensturz (12. Dezember 2017)

Das tükische an Psychischen Krankheiten ist, dass sie sich langsam in den Alltag einschleichen, ohne dass man sie bemerkt.

So können Hobbys und andere Tätigkeiten, die eigendlich Spaß gemacht haben( wie Sport, Freunde treffen, usw.) frustrieren und/oder einfach ermüdend sein.
Man kann noch funktionieren, wird aber bei gleichbleibenden Druck irgendwann in die Knie gehen.

Bevor man hysterisch wird, sollte man Versuchen, sich selber ein Überblick über die Situation zu machen (Wie geht es mir wirklich?... Will ich es überhaupt machen?... usw.)
und die Dinge finden, die einen Belasten und versuchen zu ändern.

Sollte man sich damit Überfordern fühlen, bzw. lässt sich nicht die Ungewissheit (Was bei psychologischen Krankheiten oft fördern wirken kann) beenden, wäre ein zeitnaher Arztbesuch angebracht.


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Einen Burnout hast du denke nicht, weil dann könntest du nicht mehr Arbeiten und bist total, wie der Name schon sagt "ausgebrannt".. Dann redest du nicht mehr mit deinen Mitmenschen und bist Psychisch einfach nicht mehr in der Lage zu arbeiten.

 

Du solltest dir definitiv eine Auszeit gönnen und eventuell sogar darüber nachdenken den Job zu wechseln.. Kein Geld der Welt ist es Wert, dass du deine Gesundheit auf's Spiel setzt.


----------



## tripmeup (26. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt ich habe dir eher den Spezialisiten empfohlen (Rudolfinerhaus) denn letztlich wirst du beim Hausarzt auch nur weiter verweisen werden können, da wäre es gleich gescheiter sich letztlich an jemanden zu wenden, der mehr helfen kann. 

Mich würde es interessieren wie denn weitergegangen ist? Was tut sich so und wie siehst du den Prozess?


----------



## peltorkid (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo miteinander. Danke für eure Antworten und die netten Zusprüche! Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll zu antworten. Also mir geht es nicht wirklich besser. Ich dachte, über die Weihnachtszeit mit den vielen freien Tagen sollte alles besser werden, aber eigentlich ist der Stress gleichgeblieben bzw. gefühlt sogar mehr. Weil eben vor Weihnachten und Neujahr alles fertig werden soll. Dann noch die vielen Feiern mit Familien und Freunden. Und eine Absage wird weder bei meiner Familie noch bei meinen Freunden als annehmbar gesehen. Ich weiß, ihr würdet jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen Gesundheit geht vor und ich sollte da doch lieber zuhause bleiben, aber ich mag mir auch nicht meine sozialen Kontakte und Umfeld kaputt machen. Leider treffe ich hier auf wenig Verständnis, weil Erschöpfung durch Arbeit oder ähnlichem eher als Schwäche als als Krankheit gesehen wird.

 

Zur Zeit arbeite ich im Projektmanagement im Consulting und habe hier die Leitung unseres Projektes übertragen bekommen. Der eigentliche Projektleiter hat sich abgesetzt und die Firma kurz nach Projektstart verlassen. Das heißt, ich bin hier komplett ins kalte Wasser geworfen worden. Für meine Familie und Freunde klingt das nur, als eine tolle Möglichkeit und als eine super Beförderung. Für mich hingegen eher ein Abgrund.

 

Zu Weihnachten habe ich dann meiner Mutter genauer davon erzählt, weil sie als einzige zu sehen scheint, dass es mir nicht gut damit geht. Eure Vorschläge sind eh super eigentlich, aber wenn ich in Wien sitze, bringt mir ein Spezialist in Köln leider nicht sehr viel. Meine Mutter meinte letztens, ich solle mal nach einer Burnout Ambulanz in Wien googlen. Was ich auch gemacht habe und es gibt auch einem in dem Krankenhaus, das @tripmeup empfohlen hat. Aber irgendwie schreckt mich das auch ab, weil es sich hierbei um ein Krankenhaus handelt. Einweisen möchte ich mich nicht lassen.

 

Heute geht es mir an und für sich ein klein bisschen besser. Ich konnte lange ausschlafen und weiß, dass mein nächster Arbeitstag erst am Dienstag ist. Bis dahin werde ich mal probieren von dem Stress etwas runterzukommen. Denn in letzter Zeit bin ich auch unglaublich vergesslich durch das Ganze. Danke auf jeden Fall an all eure Antworten und Fürsorglichkeit. Das ist schön zur Abwechslung zu meinem Freundeskreis auch mal zu bekommen!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß, ihr würdet jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen Gesundheit geht vor und ich sollte da doch lieber zuhause bleiben, aber ich mag mir auch nicht meine sozialen Kontakte und Umfeld kaputt machen. Leider treffe ich hier auf wenig Verständnis, weil Erschöpfung durch Arbeit oder ähnlichem eher als Schwäche als als Krankheit gesehen wird.


 

Wie heißt es so schön: Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde ...  

 

Wenn dein "soziales Umfeld" es inakzeptabel findet, dass du mal eine Auszeit für dich brauchst, dann sind das scheinbar die falschen Freunde. Oder du bildest dir das nur ein und denkst du "musst, weil sonst" ...

 

Tipp: Mal die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Kann sein, dass sich dein "soziales Umfeld" dadurch etwas verschmälert, nimmt dir aber auch viel Last von den Schultern.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich so zu meinen Freunden gehen würden, hätten die Ruckzuck irgendeine Feier geschmissen oder nen netten Angelsausflug geplant o.Ä.


----------



## peltorkid (7. Januar 2018)

Hmmm dieses Gefühl habe ich aber auch in meiner Familie. Und die kann ich nicht so einfach verschmälern. Also ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das machen sollte ohne nicht die Gefühle von jemanden zu verletzten oder im Endeffekt mehr darunter zu leiden. Aber ich denke, das ist nicht unbedingt die Ursache für mein Empfinden. Da spielen wahrscheinlich mehrere Faktoren zusammen.

 

Die Woche lag ich leider auch mit Grippe im Bett und hatte etwas Zeit neben Netflix noch mehr über diese Burnout Ambulanzen zu googlen. Und ich glaube, da muss man sich ja auch gar nicht direkt einweisen lassen. Keine Ahnung, warum ich mit Krankenhaus und seelische Belastung automatisch an eine ungute Einweisung denke. Im Gegenteil, ich habe online gelesen, dass man sich dort auch nur unverbindlich informieren kann und spontan vorbei schauen kann. Ich denke, das werde ich nächste Woche mal machen.


----------



## tripmeup (12. Januar 2018)

Das kannst du auf jeden Fall, und es würde mich auch freuen, wenn du uns da mehr berichten könntest, das wäre wirklich spannend! Auf jeden Fall kann man auch einfach mal sich einen termin ausmachen und sehen was das ist und sich auch erklären lassen, wie denn der Ablauf ist und was man erreichen will und kann - ich würde dir das empfehlen, auch wenn der Schritt erstmal defitg klingt, aber diese Hürde muss man mal nehmen, damit man denn auch weiß wo und was sich alles bessern lässt - und nur Mut, es wird alles wieder gut!


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn du wirklich in einem katastrophalem Zustand wärest, würden sie es dir empfehlen stationär zu gehen. Aber du wäscht dich doch noch.

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf.

Lass dir nicht vorschnell Tabletten andrehen. Klingt vermeindlich einfach, ist aber nicht die Wurzel.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn du wirklich in einem katastrophalem Zustand wärest, würden sie es dir empfehlen stationär zu gehen. Aber du wäscht dich doch noch.

 this.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn du wirklich in einem katastrophalem Zustand wärest, würden sie es dir empfehlen stationär zu gehen. Aber du wäscht dich doch noch.
Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf.
Lass dir nicht vorschnell Tabletten andrehen. Klingt vermeindlich einfach, ist aber nicht die Wurzel.



Ich mag deine pragmatische Art. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo alles direkt überdiagnostiziert wird im Kopf.


----------



## Manowar (14. Januar 2018)

Ich kenne den Scheiss einfach zur Genüge.

Hab meine früheren "Errungenschaften" in der Gothszene gesucht. Da hat vermeintlich jeder Borderline etc

In der Kiste verrückt (positiv), aber so wollte ich mich mit denen nicht zeigen, weil verrückt (negativ). 

 

Jedenfalls habe ich da so einen Umgang gelernt. Und dieses rumgejammere bringt da einfach nichts.

Da muss man einfach direkt sein.

Man erkennt eigentlich wenn Menschen krank sind und wann nicht.

Und der TE schreibt dafür einfach zu "normal".

 

Außerdem kenne ich es selber. Das letzte Jahr war arbeitstechnisch der Horror. 

Auch jetzt gerade sitze ich wieder auf der Arbeit. Bei mir springt da aber ordentlich was rum. 

Wenn ich mir überlege, ich wäre im Angestelltenverhältnis und müsste so arbeiten und würde nur mein normales Gehalt bekommen: Tschö.

 

Und das ist eben der Punkt:

Ich habe gestern ein Bild auf 9gag gesehen (jaja, aber es passt).

Man sieht einen ausgelaugten Wolf "I´m broken"

Zähne gefletscht "I hate it"

Blutige Pfoten "It hurts"

In der Draufsicht sieht man an den Blutspuren, das er im Kreis läuft.

 

Wenn es zu viel wird, kann man einen anderen Weg gehen.

Jammern ist aber sehr viel einfacher, als etwas zu tun.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2018)

^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripmeup (14. Januar 2018)

Aber oftmals braucht es eben den Anschub von außen, einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten eben wenn man es so nimmt, oder andere Meinungen, aber offentlich ists das ja eben passiert hierdurch!


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Selbstverständlich!

Da ist man als Mensch leider sehr robust. Der Körper bricht irgendwann zusammen.. dann merkt man erst "Ich könnte was ändern".

Wenn ein Haufen Bekloppte es jetzt geschafft hat, das Peltorkid sich an die richtige Stelle wendet und vllt ein bißchen Mut geschöpft hat, wäre das doch fein :>


----------



## peltorkid (21. Januar 2018)

Selbstverständlich!

Da ist man als Mensch leider sehr robust. Der Körper bricht irgendwann zusammen.. dann merkt man erst "Ich könnte was ändern".

Wenn ein Haufen Bekloppte es jetzt geschafft hat, das Peltorkid sich an die richtige Stelle wendet und vllt ein bißchen Mut geschöpft hat, wäre das doch fein :>

 

Hey!

Danke!! Echt! Das hat mir wirklich mehr geholfen als gedacht und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich an diese Burnout Ambulanz gewendet hätte, wenn ich nicht hier den Thread gestartet hätte.

 

Letzten Donnerstag war ich dort und hab mir mal meinen ersten Eindruck geholt. Und obwohl ich eigentlich nur einen Eindruck davon haben wollte, kam alles anders. Das klingt jetzt blöd, aber ich habe mich dort richtig aufgefangen gefühlt. Der behandelnde Arzt war wirklich super nett und einfühlend. Er hat mir zuerst zu einem psychologischen Gutachten geraten, das ich diese Woche hatte. Es wird jetzt wahrscheinlich auf einige Sitzungen hinauslaufen (also quasi eine Therapie), aber dazu muss man erst einmal alles abklären. Zum Beispiel ob mir vielleicht irgendwelche Nährstoffe und Vitamine fehlen, die dieses Gefühl auslösen. Das wird aber alles im Rudolfinerhaus durchgeführt, das heißt ich muss mich darum nicht wirklich selbst kümmern und von einem Arzt zum anderen rennen. Das ist wirklich angenehm.

 

 

Es fühlt sich aber auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut an. Danke euch für die ganze Hilfe und eure Geduld!!


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

Geduld.. zum Teil.

Ich hätte immernoch gern deine Umstände gehört :>

Aber ansonsten freut es mich das zu hören. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schon geschrieben habe, aber:

Psychologen sind doch auch nur Ärzte.

Wenn ich Ärger mit meinem Arschloch habe, gehe ich halt zum Proktologen. Wenn ich Probleme mit meinen Empfindungen/Kopf/etc habe, gehe ich halt zum Psychologen.

"Nährstoffe und Vitamine".. aus mehreren Fällen in meinem Bekanntenkreis schreie (!) ich mittlerweile -Hormone!

Ich z.B. hab unglaublich beschissene Vitamin D Werte. Könnte (!) z.B. auch schon Deppression verursachen.


----------

